#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Petroleum Refining >  >  >  BOOK REQUEST (Process Design Principles)

## Omar Bin Zia

Can some one kindly upload the below mentioned book...it is very useful for simulation especially HYSYS...




Process Design Principles by W D Seider, JD Seader and ISBN # 0-471-24312-4"See More: BOOK REQUEST (Process Design Principles)

----------


## nwingwon

Dear Brother

I have Product and Process Design Principles : Synthesis, Analysis, and Evaluation, Second Edition
by: Warren D. Seider J. D. Seader Daniel R. Lewin 

Link for Download

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Enjoy
 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Mohamed

> Dear Brother
> 
> I have Product and Process Design Principles : Synthesis, Analysis, and Evaluation, Second Edition
> by: Warren D. Seider J. D. Seader Daniel R. Lewin 
> 
> Link for Download
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> ...



very thanks

----------


## thawdar

Dear All,

Anyone have Encyclopedia of Chemical Processing and Design (volume-5) By John J. McKetta, William A. Cunning.
Please upload to share.


Regds,

Thawdar

----------


## hider

> Dear Brother
> 
> I have Product and Process Design Principles : Synthesis, Analysis, and Evaluation, Second Edition
> by: Warren D. Seider J. D. Seader Daniel R. Lewin 
> 
> Link for Download
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> ...



Thank you very much.

----------


## ruben2580

thank you very much

----------


## sharmeen

Thankyou very much

----------


## Omar Bin Zia

Thanks a lot

----------


## alex8525

Hello,

Can any one post the link to CD, which comes with the books or the computerized solution files?
Thanks
Alex

----------


## pigkyjoy

thank you

----------


## Sham

Hello,
Can any one post the link of the book "An introduction to chemical product design by Cussler and Moggridge"
Thanks.

----------


## rayito

thanks a lot from Mxico

----------


## adaajazz

please if you have a book title :" Bioprocess Engineering Basic Concepts 2nd ed" by Michael Shuler and Fikret Kargi

# Hardcover: 576 pages
# Publisher: Prentice Hall; 2 edition (November 10, 2001)
# Language: English
# ISBN-10: 9780130819086


# ISBN-13: 978-0130819086

please ..send me to my email : adaajazz@yahoo.comSee More: BOOK REQUEST (Process Design Principles)

----------

